# Viewing/Adjusting Fan Speeds



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay, I'm having a heating issue with my PC after installing a Radeon R7 260X into my HP PC; it's running rather hot at load and at idle, and I'm wanting to know how I can view or even adjust my fan speeds when it comes to performing in DX10/11 games, as that's when the load goes up to even higher levels. I've currently got the card to run at standard levels right now; it's too hot to run overclocked, and I don't intend to do so for a long while. Nevertheless, at the time of writing this, playing Crysis at DX10 quality with max settings at 45 to 60 FPS, my system is temping at 58 to 60 degrees at the CPU, and 65 to 68 at the GPU (please note, this is in Celsius). Does that seem ideal? Idling is at about 47 or so for the CPU (min; average is about 51), and the GPU is about 50 average.

I was also told, after showing a series of pics to a buddy of mine online, that the Micro-ATX case that the motherboard and hardware are housed in is rather small, and rather cramped at the moment (the R7 is carntoonishly big inside it!). This in mind, should there be not an effective way of doing this, can I transplant the hardware from an HP computer into a non-OEM ATX?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We can't comment on the temps without knowing what we're working with but 58 to 60C on the CPU is too high. 65-68C on the GPU is OK.
Complete Model Number of the HP?
Where are you seeing the temps?
Remove the case side and direct a fan blowing into the case and see if the CPU temps come down.
MATX cases are not the ideal environment for large GPU's. You can "probably" install the components into and aftermarket case.


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

My HP computer is an HPE-210y, but there's been some hardware changes to it. Refer to 'My System' link below my profile info for further details.

As for the temps, I'm using CoolTemp and GPU Temp to get a read on them. Additionally, after letting my PC sit over night, I got a better read on idle temps: CPU is nicely chilled at about 36 Celsius, and the GPU keeps fluctuating between 42 and 45 degrees (Crysis 2 was another test I did last night for at-load temps: avg CPU was an oddly cool 55 degrees, and GPU keep spiking and dropping between 55 and 78 degrees. Not sure what to make of that.)

As for the fan, do you know if a fan can be less than about 5 to 6 inches in width? Because that's how big the gap is in next to my PC; my desk isn't the most spacious thing in the world. >.<


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That looks to be a MATX case but it could still be an issue.
A small fan "should" be enough to help but try to get it blowing directly at the CPU.
Try HWMonitor to view the Temps & Voltages after running a game or other intensive apps: HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------

